# Neutered Male in Philadelphia, PA



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Would anyone be interested in taking in a 1.5 yr old neutered male rat?


We lost our female rat unexpectedly last week and Science is alone in an empty cage. After much consideration, I think it would be best if we found him a new home. He loves people and other rats and isn't afraid of the cats! Science is such a goofball, very silly and entertaining. I love him to pieces but I'm not ready for more rats and I can't stand to see him in a big cage alone.


I'm going to hang onto my cage but I have a travel cage and lots of igloos and things that you could have as well! Located just outside Philadelphia, PA and I can probably travel up to an hour away.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Update: Science has been adopted  This can be deleted.


----------



## fairy1776 (Jan 3, 2016)

How did you name Science. I know Princess Bubblegum has a rat named Science.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Lol yes we did call him Science because of PB's rat! We also had a Marceline


----------



## fairy1776 (Jan 3, 2016)

I was thinking of naming my rats (when I get them) Finn and Jake but my brothers name is finn and I thought Science!


----------

